# صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً



## jesuslove1j (3 نوفمبر 2006)

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1140/19me3.jpg
أبونا عبد المسيح الحبشى



http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/8758/14ma.jpg
أبونا عبد المسيح الحبشى




أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى 



http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9360/19cq4.jpg
أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى



http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/7097/19wb3.jpg
أبونا أندراوس الصمؤيلى والمتنيح مثلث الرحمات أبونا مينا آفا مينا



http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/9254/17ax5.jpg
أبونا يسطس الأنطونى القديس العظيم 



http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7031/116db1.jpg
أبونا يسطس الأنطونى 



http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/9064/11lo1.jpg

الصورة الحقيقية لأبونا عبد المسيح المناهرى




الصورة الحقيقية لأبونا آبرام آثقف الفيوم الشهير 



http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/5294/16cp1.jpg
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/3963/17it.giال
بابا كيرلس الخامس



http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/6177/17rj4.jpg
البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة 



http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/1636/15rn2.jpg
البابا كيرلس وأبونا بيشوى كامل 



http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/1636/15rn2.jpg
أرجو أن تكون الصور قد نالت أعجابكم وأرجو أن تحتفظوا بها لتمجد أسم هؤلاء القديسين


*+++ تم التعديل واظهار الصور بواسطتى+++*
*جومانا*


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ع الصور الجميلة ياجميل*
*وبعد اذنك هاظبطها عشان تظهر*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## jesuslove1j (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اللة يخليكى  وياريت  تقوليلى أزاى أخلى الصور تظهر   وشكراً ليكى لمرورك  ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*ازاى تخلى الصور تظهر دى سهلة اوى ياجميل*

*بص ياسيدى فى ايقونة مربعه لونها اصفر فيها هرمين دى*
*افتحها وحط لبنك الصورة واعمل انتر وبس هاتظهر الصورة*

*جرب وقولى*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## jesuslove1j (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً ليكى على تعبك  ياچىچى  وتعديل الصور ربنا يعوضك  وشكراً ليكى كمان على  طريقة  وضع  الصور وأنا جربتها فى موضوع  صورة  حقيقية  لرب المجد


----------



## †gomana† (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا شكر ع واجب مفيش شكر بين الاخوات*
*واى خدمة انا موجودة اؤمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## elool (4 نوفمبر 2006)

:Love_Mailbox: لو يسمح وقتك  ممكن أســأل عن شى من أختى


----------



## أنطوان مجدى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## ايمن ظريف (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد شكرا علي الصور الحلوه دي شكرا جومانا


----------



## jesuslove1j (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسى لردودكم


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

شكرا على الصور الحلوة ااااااااااااوى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

*مشكور على هذه الصورة اول مرة اشوفها.​*


----------



## nonajesus (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*


بجد شكرا قوى على الصور الجامدة دى انا كان نفسى اشوف صور حقيقية للقديسين


----------



## egiziano2010 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

الصور فعلا جميلة..شكرا


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

صور جميله اوى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

صور تحفة

ميرسى خالص​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

مشكور اخى الغالى على الصور


----------



## شنودة بستان (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

*بجد صور جميلة جدا وتستاهل اكتر من الشكر على تعب محبتكم*


----------



## نودى (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

بركتهم تكون معك ومع جميع اخواتى اعضاء المنتدى  الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rosemary84 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

ميرسى خالص على الصور انا احب الصور القديمة النادرة


----------



## اسحاق جيد مسعود (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

شكرا ليك وشكرا لجومانا الصور رائعه


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

كل عام وانتم مع المسيح


----------



## small man (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

thank you


----------



## TAMER SAMY (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

الف شكر على تعريفك لنا بابأنا الاطهار


----------



## small man (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

بصراحة صور اكثر من رائعة وانا بشكرك على هذه الصور النادرة


----------



## eman88 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

حلو كثير كثير الله يعطيك العافية على قد تعبك الصور كثير نادرات مش كل واحد عندو منههون الله يحيم وشكرا


----------



## sondos_m2006 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

شكرا على الصور جميلة جدا جدا


----------



## الباشا الشقى (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

هيا فعلا صوره تستحق ان تكون نادره لان الذى يحمله تعذب ولاكن كان عذاب رب المجد عظيما على الصليب


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور  نادرة  جداااااااااً*

صووووور راائعه جدااا 

شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك  

​


----------



## ماب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه ليست صور ولكن هى كنوز من تراث الكنيسة الجميل


----------



## كارلوس جون (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الصور الجميله
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## vetaa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
*حقيقى جميله وبركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معاانا*

*شكرا*


----------



## gorg_star (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور روعة ربنا يباركك
بركة صلاتهم و شفاعتهم دائما معانا


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

